# "Low Odor" Mineral Spirits?



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

I just bought a new gallon can of mineral spirits because I finished off the old one. I bought the same brand as I had before, but the new one has "Low Odor" featured prominently on the can while my old one didnt. It was the only option at Menards - there wasnt a non- Low Odor option.

I used it to wipe down a table top that I just finished sanding. The stuff has the strongest odor I've ever smelled from mineral spirits. It smells like naptha. I wiped down the table yesterday, and my house still smells like it this evening. My old can of sunnyside "regular?" mineral spirits never left a lasting odor.

Anyone had this problem before? This is definitely not "Low Odor."

Its the Sunnyside Low Odor Mineral Spirits

http://www.menards.com/main/paint/cleaners-thinners-removers/paint-stain-solvents/sunnyside-mineral-spirits-premium-paint-thinner/p-1479919.htm


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a gallon of it and you have to shake it before using it. It should be like thick milk. I am not very happy with the product and stopped using it, not because of the odor though.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

AFAIK, low odor mineral spirits is just MS that has been refined a bit more to remove the worst smells.. it's still stinky stuff, just not quite as stinky. I've used both and they both are pretty much identical, and neither should need to be shaken to use. I have seen what is called 'slow to disolve' MS (Crown has some called low-odor mineral spirits NEXT), which may be what MrJinx used.. but I'm not sure it's really mineral spirits as the container claims it's a "less toxic, low odor, and non-flammable *alternative* to regular Mineral Spirits ".

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

I expected a slightly less stinky version, but this stuff is way worse. Do you guys have brand recommendations?


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I use this one: m.homedepot.com/p/Klean-Strip-1-qt-Green-Odorless-Mineral-Spirits-QKGO75001/100677235/. It's far from odorless, but it isn't unbearable. You do, however, need to shake it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It looks like the stuff that needs to be shaken is only 'kind of' like mineral spirits.. or I guess you could say watered down MS (based on checking the MSDS and doing a little google research  There was another thread about the Kleen-strip stuff here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23182

In my opinion, any so called mineral spirits that says it's not flammable, environmentally friendly and needs to be protected from freezing just doesn't sound kosher! But regardless of what you use, it's all pretty stinky and you need plenty of ventilation to remove the smell. I prefer crown brand.. just the regular stuff I get from my local Sherwin Williams store that says "100% Mineral Spirits" right on the front. Have never noticed much of a difference in smell between it and the regular 'low-odor' stuff (and I've never tried the shake up stuff).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Low odor mineral spirits. roflmao. That's like saying low order crap, or scent free fish.


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I had bought a gallon of the kleen strip in the green and white can used it twice and tossed the damn stuff in the trash I don't like it at all I would use it to clean brushes and it would jell up at the bottom if the can I would soak my brushes in and make one hell of a mess. have gone back to the normal thinner and not having any issues. also while on the subject of thinners for any one who uses lacquer thinner don't buy it at the big box stores unless you like tossing money away go to your local auto parts store that sells auto body supplies and get it there, it can be close to half the cost NAPA has turned into my thinner vendor now just something to think about.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Brad… Time to dump that garbage stuff and get some of the real deal! Luckily, I've never tried to thin anything with it!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> AFAIK, low odor mineral spirits is just MS that has been refined a bit more to remove the worst smells.. it s still stinky stuff, just not quite as stinky. I ve used both and they both are pretty much identical, and neither should need to be shaken to use.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


^^^ they generally remove some of the more volatile compounds, which also makes the "low odor: versions a slightly weaker solvent. It should be quite useable if you can get past the odor. As mentioned, avoid the "green" stuff now being marketed…they should label it "faux MS".


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

I picked up a can of startex brand from Sherwin Williams today. The difference is night and day. I can actually work with it indoors without completely saturating the house with the odor. It doesn't even say "low odor" on the can.

If it weren't so slow drying, I would've thought that sunnyside crap was naptha


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That "green" stuff is garbage! The blue can stuff doesn't stink, gel, or ruin your wipe on finishes!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Plus the low odor stuff costs more…


----------

